# help, my in-laws is suspicious



## TruTHC (Mar 9, 2007)

hi, im going mj. and my mother-in-law saw my germ tray with floro on 24/7 int he bathroom and she ask me what am i doing, so i told her im trying to grow cucumber. anyway, im growing mj in a dwc system. my growbox is 2x2x4ft, my tote is 10gal/38L, and i have 6 holes. am using 400watt mh right now, so is it possible to grow mj and cucumber together in same tote? im planning to use one of the hole for cucumber (i dont know anything bout growing cucumber yet) but as soon as i know its ok to do so im gonna read up on growing cucumber. i dont have to grow cucumber. anything similar or compatitble with mj is fine. any recommendation as to what fruit or other vegetable will do ok with mj? any IYO is greatly appreciated. 
please help me, my mj is growing. i dont want to throw em away and be called a "pot head" by my in-laws. i got all the tools to grow alrdy  thanks in advance!


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Mar 9, 2007)

Why don't you build yourself a stealth grow box that isn't right out in the open for everyone to see... go and start you some seeds and plant you a garden outside.. 

Sounds like you need to take a step back and rethink this thing man... i smell a bust in your future...confuscious say


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 9, 2007)

I doubt your in-laws would call the cops and say you were growing.  And if they did I bet you would be around to hear it so you could get rid of the evidence.  Either way, it is very possible to grow anything along with your reefer.  Don't use up one of your valuable DWC spots though.  Grow something in some dirt just to ease your mind.  Do make sure you have smell on lock down.  Hell, You could grow some flowers and give them to her and tell her you grew them .


----------



## TruTHC (Mar 9, 2007)

haha thanks guys, i have some sprouted for backup so if my other babie in dwc die i can replace, but i think my babies in dwc will be ok, now i dunno wut to do with the sprouted seeds, stem coming up from rockwool, its still under floro. its like 70+ degree here now and lots of sun, can i just put it in a pot and grow outside in the grown? will it require alot of maintainace? i'd like to just focus on my dwc's babies. hey i can tell her im growing flower with balls? mayb?


----------



## Dada (Mar 9, 2007)

If you really want to grow another plant, try a tomato. It is similar in a lot of ways to MJ and there are even some similarities in the way they look. Plus, you'll be able to use the same nutes for both. They both use the same 12/12 flower period. LOTS of folks grow tomatoes hydroponically. Be careful with the cucumbers -- they are viney plants and they will want to grab a hold of EVERYTHING, including your MJ plants. You'll have a really hard time getting them off once they take hold and you'll probably end up smoking some cucumber with your MJ. <<Yuuuck>> Tomatoes will grab hold too, but they aren't vines so it will be easy to separate them from your MJ. In hydro you will grow the best tasting tomatoes you have ever had, and your in-laws will easily be able to see why you grow them after they get a taste. Plus, they'll be as big as softballs.


----------



## TruTHC (Mar 9, 2007)

dada, thank you thank you, just what i needed to hear. u da man! i have only one question, how does tomato grow? i mean does one seed have one tomato or it have a strain of tomatoes? that some really great info u covered there.


----------



## Dada (Mar 9, 2007)

You can germinate the seeds just like you do with MJ. You can buy the seed packets at Wal-Mart or just about anywhere and they are only a buck or so. (And it is just about that time of the year where they are putting seeds back on the shelf.) One seed will grow one plant but you will get many, many tomatoes off of that plant. I would advise you to not get any of the big varieties like Big Boy, Big Girl, Better Boy or anything like that because the tomatoes will be so big in hydro that they will be hard to hold up. Seriously -- they get THAT big. I had a friend who grew a Big Boy and one of the tomatoes was as big as about two softballs put together. Try something smaller like an Early Girl. They taste *very* good -- tart and tangy -- and they will get to the size like halfway between a baseball and a softball, which is a good deal larger than they typically get when grown outside in your garden.


----------



## TruTHC (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks again dada, i will need to get the seed and germ as soon as i get it, ill have pics and i'll update as often as possible, here is the link to my current grow. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9852


----------



## LURD (May 21, 2007)

Hello,

     What I would do, (if your mother-in-law is like mine,) Take a large and fresh cuchumber, shuve it up her ***, and tell her not to be so nosey!

Tnx,

LURD


----------



## SmokinMom (May 21, 2007)

LURD said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> What I would do, (if your mother-in-law is like mine,) Take a large and fresh cuchumber, shuve it up her ***, and tell her not to be so nosey!
> 
> ...


 
Eek.....I wouldn't do that if I were you.  LOL


----------



## Mutt (May 21, 2007)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> Why don't you build yourself a stealth grow box that isn't right out in the open for everyone to see... go and start you some seeds and plant you a garden outside..
> 
> Sounds like you need to take a step back and rethink this thing man... i smell a bust in your future...confuscious say


 
My thoughts exactly. All you need to do is to get a rubbermaid and put in two small CPU fans for air flow and a few CFL's as they don't need much light in this stage. That way you can shove it in the closet and no one is to the wiser. 

Then plant your cucumber sprouts outside with some other plants like tomatos and stuff. It's good to ave a "regular" garden while growing MJ as it gives an excuse to why you have so many growing chemicals. Sorta strange to have clonex and hydro ferts laying around with no plants/vegies in sight. you can use your "used up" hydro ferts to water the vegies with. They'll survive just fine on te left overs . Just my 2-bits

Keep in mind also, MIL can be very sneaky. So trust no one except your wife when it comes to herb.


----------



## Draston (May 21, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Eek.....I wouldn't do that if I were you. LOL


 
bad experience?


----------



## SmokinMom (May 21, 2007)

Muahahaha.  Ummm NO!


----------



## Object505 (May 21, 2007)

Its posible to grow all kinds of things in your grow area and I do..

In my photos you can see all kinds of plants in the BG. I just got some seeds at my local 99cent store and WHALAAA. Plants a plenty. I really like growing the MJ but i have enjoyed growing all kinds of stuff under my 400 watt light. Just remember when you put your MJ into budding everything else in the closet goes into budding too. 



eace: 

Check out my photos

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showgallery.php/ppuser/6050/cat/500


----------



## Viracocha711 (May 25, 2007)

I know I am late to this, but I have actually bought tomatoe plants that are already growing in soil and bring them home and wash the soil off and wrap the roots in rockwool slap it in the hydro and your off to some tasty maters!


----------



## Viracocha711 (May 25, 2007)

LURD said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> What I would do, (if your mother-in-law is like mine,) Take a large and fresh cuchumber, shuve it up her ***, and tell her not to be so nosey!
> 
> ...


 
WOW, that would get you so much trouble! What if she liked it? You would be worse off than if she did not!

Just Kiddin, kinda?


----------



## Kupunakane (May 26, 2007)

Yeah DaDa,
   Best advice you could have ever given concerning the MIL, and I thought the tomatoes a great idea, but perhaps cherry tomatoes would be better since they will grow like you said. My mother in law found her way into my basement and into my soon to be stealth closet. This closet was actually built by me after the original construction. I put a lot of careful thought into desighning it, and all of a sudden my mother in law, (Lord take her quick) LOL
is downstairs with here nose in there and looking for some trash bags. I'm thinking tear it all down, but then I got this great idea, and put the cat litter box in there along with no cleaning the litter for a few days. Sure enough here comes MIL for a second look see, and she gets a snoot full of cat crap for the trouble, I explained that the room is for the cat   and to keep the closet door closed so the odor of his box wouldn,t permeate the house. Took care of that problem fast, and now she so embarrassed that I scream with laughter inside just thinking on it.
no problem is so big that you cannot turn it around and shove your buttocks into someones face Ha-Ha.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 11, 2007)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Yeah DaDa,
> Be I put a lot of careful thought into desighning it, and all of a sudden my mother in law, (Lord take her quick) LOL
> KingKahuuna


 
This really cracked me up- maybe if you combine that prayer with a big donation to a tv preacher it would work for ya. There she goes! Thank you Jeezuz!


----------



## Draston (Jun 11, 2007)

If I do indo grows once I own my own house I am going to ad a room to the house and put a door to it in wall with a bookshelf in front of it. The bookshelf will swing out to reveal the entrance to a indoor greenhouse.


----------



## 71_307 (Jun 22, 2007)

cucumber.. lol classic.


----------

